# Fender Special Edition Strat



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello guys

I'm not a Strat expert so need little input

Does anyone played or familiar with this guitar ? I tried one at my local store and for me its feel much better than American Std Strat (IMO of course)

They're listing for 750$, look like a black David Gilmour Strat, the neck is really smooth, I did a quick test and plug in a Hot Rod fender, sound killer !!

I did try some google but no luck, even went to Fender.com, can't find much details about this series

here is the guitar I'm talking about : 

https://www.long-mcquade.com/64950/...tandard_Stratocaster_w_Maple_Neck_-_Black.htm


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like a good bang for the buck plus you like it.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2016)

metallica86 said:


> I did try some google but no luck, even went to Fender.com, can't find much details about this series


FSR - Factory Special Release
These are ordered by the store (or chain) in small numbers for marketing purposes.
Hence the limited edition designation.
I have a '10 FSR Ivory Strat. Part of the Ebony/Ivory series of 150 of each colour.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

how you like it ?


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

That's pretty sweet looking. Decent price too. I'd say buy it if you like it. 
Try it out with a few others, some Mexicans around that price and a few more expensive and see if you're really sold


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

So I went to my local store (Pickering) again today, tried this FSR vs some American Std and some other Mexican Strat, I don't know but for me this guitar feel and playability much better than other 2 .. The tone is super clear and deep warm, neck feel smooth as butter. Normally I don't like maple neck but this one changed my mind..

I talked to the sale rep and he said what other post above. He also suggest August is Fender month so I might get some discount on all Fender line...

My rule is NEVER buy new guitar, all my guitar from Kijij, I might stay away to let my head cool down, I already have a Strat Std Mexican as well...


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

FSR actually means "Fender Special Run". They do this quite a bit across the brand. Limited numbers of a special colour, neck/pickups/radius/finishes; many variations that are unique to that model. The guitar you're showing us looks very very cool. Not such a bad price either. If it plays well, sounds good and you think you can bond with it; why not?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Most of the time, the FSR's offer some small difference between an equivalent regular line guitar. Maybe an unusual colour or something like that. Mostly, from what I've seen of the FSR's, it's usually a cosmetic difference. In this case, I'd go buy a used MIM Standard and swap the pg, covers etc and pocket the extra $400 I saved. It's not like black Standards are hard to come by used.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

true that, but are the Standard Mex Neck is the same as this one ? I myself have a Mexican Fender Std Strat 2013 and I swear the neck is totally different


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

According to the specs in the link you posted, it's a 9.5" radius, modern C profile...which in Fender terms is "the neck we put on almost everything".


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> Most of the time, the FSR's offer some small difference between an equivalent regular line guitar. Maybe an unusual colour or something like that. Mostly, from what I've seen of the FSR's, it's usually a cosmetic difference. In this case, I'd go buy a used MIM Standard and swap the pg, covers etc and pocket the extra $400 I saved. It's not like black Standards are hard to come by used.


I agree doesn't seem to much different from the regular standard mexican line, just cosmetic and different pickups?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I had a cool FSR Tele that was a run for Guitar Centre in the States. At that point, it was the only guitar in the line with that particular feature set (looked like a 52 RI, but with medium frets and a different neck profile, 9.5" radius). It was great, but since then the Squier Classic Vibes came out with a similar feature set, and better quality construction (generally), and IMO better pickups. 

I'd give the same advice as others with the Mexican models, but try out some Classic Vibes as well. I never even upgraded a thing on my Classic Vibe Custom. It looked great, I loved the pickups, and it stayed in tune. It compared favourably to any Tele I have owned, and I owned a bunch. The Strats seem great too.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

That FSR pretty much sounds like a Standard (or American Standard) in a non-standard colour, much like the surf green one's you see periodically. Although, the wood was probably different than the SCV (pine for the SCV instead of alder or perhaps ash for the Std/Am Std). At least with an FSR that the main difference is body colour or material, it might be worth it because it would be cost prohibitive to refinish it. However, some of the FSRs (as in this case from what I can tell) have differences so minor and relatively cheap to do yourself that the math just doesn't add up.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I might save a bit more and go to American 

So now for Strat tone, which model you guys recommend? After selling bunch of my stuff, i can go up to $2000ish for a nice strat


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2016)

For that much, yeah, you can pick up pretty much what you want.
Be prepared for guys posting links to their ads.
You'll want to ignore them and buy mine. lol


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Honestly, you probably don't have to save any more if you don't mind buying a used American Standard. $749 + tax = $846 (and I doubt you would get a case). People are asking $1000 - $1200 for American Standards now...and they're not selling. With a little patience, you could probably get one for $900 easily (I would probably take $900 for one of mine if a genuine offer was presented, but I'm a lefty), maybe $800 or $850 with a little more patience and good negotiating skills. Which, taking into account that American Standards come with a nice hard case, would actually be cheaper than that MIM you posted.

I've owned a few American Strats, and imo, the newer American Standards, 2012 - current are some of the best, off the rack, that they've made in 25 years or more. I bought 2 used and they both blew away my old '93. That can't be coincidence or just luck. I would be happy to explain the differences in more detail if you come to that point.

Don't let buying used scare you. There's very little, with a solid body electric, that would be expensive to fix that wouldn't be easily visible with a thorough visual inspection. Besides, if you found 1 or 2 you were interested in, in all likelihood, someone here, who's not too far from you who would help you out with an inspection.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks JB for all your post and help, may I ask where can I buy used one at the store ? you mention "tax" so I suppose to buy from store, I always have GREAT relationship with L&M, they always treat me super nice and never put pressure on me to buy anything...

I went to Markham Pickering L&M yesterday and tried this beauty, man, it's feel way better than any Strat they have in store right now, only thing is way over my budget haha. Again i'm still newbie in term of Strat, so need some more education about their series and specification etc...

What is main different between American Std vs Deluxe vs Elite ?

Fender Musical Instruments - American Elite Stratocaster, Rosewood Fingerboard, Sky Burst Metallic


I played in Pink Floyd cover band for now.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

No I wouldn't buy used from a store unless it was rare and I had no other choice, You would likely pay in the region of $1100 plus tax, maybe more. Scour kijiji, US righty Strats aren't rare.

I would have to confirm, but offhand, the differences are relatively minor, the types of things a tweaker might do on his own. I think the Elite is more or less just a re-branding of the Deluxe. The differences between those 2 and the American Standard are pickups (noiseless in the 2 pricier models, American Standards in American Standards up until around 2014, upgraded to Fat 50's after that) and wiring (standard Strat wiring in base model, some push/pull out of phase nonsense in the upgraded). Other than that, they might have a couple of different finish options available between the two.

Personally, the only reason I would bother paying the extra for the deluxe/elite would be if it had a finish I wanted or perhaps ash available or something like that. The S2 (I think the name is) switching on the upper models is kind of overkill in the versatility department for an already versatile guitar. The noiseless pickups might be an upgrade for some people, but personally, I haven't found a set of noiseless yet that really nail that single coil sound. I'm more of a single coil, minimize noise other ways kind of guy.

I'll have a peek at kijiji and see if anything interesting is out there relatively locally. I know there was a guy in Barrie selling quite a few guitars including some Strats.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks brother !! I'm starting the search myself as well to find my "dream" Strat !!!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Some links I dug up within the model years I suggested (would have to be confirmed). I have no affiliation with the seller and the prices are a little out to lunch but...

2013 Fender American Standard Stratocaster | guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji

The locking tuners might be a worthwhile upgrade. I would still try to get the originals off him if I could. The case isn't what I would prefer, but Fender kind of changed back and forth between a couple different cases that came with the guitar during these years, so no way to tell if it's original. I prefer the molded ones.

2013 FENDER FSR AMERICAN STANDARD STRATOCASTER RUSTIC ASH | guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji

Interesting, somewhat rare colour. Not my cup of tea but some people might love it...and think it's worth more. Actually not familiar with this colour, but I doubt it's a re-finish. The ash is appealing to me. I would love to get an Ash Strat or Tele down the road.

2012 Fender American Standard Stratocaster | guitars | Barrie | Kijiji

I actually dig this colour. It's kind of a smoky, slightly metallic black. A definite improvement on straight gloss black. You could come close to the look of the MIM you posted earlier with around $100 investment. This is the case that I prefer.

American fender strat | guitars | Barrie | Kijiji

STOOPID price. Call me old fashioned but there's just something so sexy about an Olympic White Strat. That slightly yellowy off-white give it an instant vintage type look...with class.

Bear in mind, pickguards, knobs, trem covers are all relatively inexpensive and easy to install...and there's tons of variety out there.

Some are near me and if you're interested and can work out a price with the buyer, I would be happy to meet you and check it out with you. Hell, you could get one and we could give 'er a trial jam.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey JB, man, thanks so much for helping me out, I use to hang over at TGP but this forum help me so much more and more friendly way, no wonder why Canadian is one of the friendliest in the world !! LOL

I checked all your Kijij and thanks again for your help and effort to find one for me

But you know what, after read your few post earlier and decide to go with American Strat, I just surfed L&M website and saw one of SPECIAL FSR run for American Standard, brand new great price, only thing is it's located in Quebec, hell luckily I'm from France and speak a bit of French lol, pick up my phone and call them straight, the guy in QC store super nice and check the guitar for me, yes its in STOCK, yes come with HARDCASE with strap, string, cable and all candy and price is ridiculous for a brand new guitar :1100$ NEW, they will give me 50$ credit lol, color 

This is the guitar I'm talking about :

Fender Musical Instruments - FSR American Srtatocaster Rustic Ash - Surf Green

Actually I really like the color, I already have Olympic white strat with Rosewood neck and wanted something a bit different, "weirdo" stuff and this is it

Now I called my local store, took my credit card and the guitar is on it way to Ontario whoo hoo

My question is I'm not sure if that pickup is any good, I want to have more proper pickup for Gilmourish Pink floyd tone, any recommendation again ? haha

thanks all you guys for helping me out, learned a lot from this thread :d


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

$1100 and it's new? That's a great price. Probably because the colour didn't sell nearly as well as they thought it would. Personally, I would want more detailed pictures, at the very least, of the actual guitar before I would consider buying without playing it. Mostly just to check for any gouges, scuffs or anything like that.

As far as I can tell the main differences here from an American Standard are...

Body material, ash is nice, maybe a little brighter than alder tone wise. Much nicer grain patterns than Alder for natural type finishes.
Colour, pg, knobs obviously.
Texas Specials, which aren't my thing really. I like the characteristics of a weaker pickup myself, but that's a preference, no more. IIRC the TS's are a somewhat hotter, dirtier pickup. Think SRV etc.

I would have to hear it, but the brightness of the maple fretboard, the ash body and the grittiness of the pickups might be a really pleasing combination for driven tones.

It will almost certainly need a good set-up. You realize you're going to have to give us an NGD thread with all the dirty little details right?


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks JB, NGD thread coming if I snap this one.

My local store confirmed the guitar is on road and arrive sometime next week. They will let me try and decide before buying it for sure, come with big hard case.

I think it's exact this guitar you mention earlier, I think I got pretty decent price, way under my budget, save me some cash ..

2013 FENDER FSR AMERICAN STANDARD STRATOCASTER RUSTIC ASH | guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji

I'm thinking about changing neck pickup to Custom Fat 50s for mor sparkly clean tone and SSL 1 bridge for Gilmourish lead tone, any other suggestion you might have ?

I don't have any amp, my main rig is Fractal Ax8 into FRFR, simple and light, my back got hurt so much last couple year with my Marshall rig


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You seem a tad impulsive...which is cool. My advice though, if you get it, make a promise to yourself to not change anything for a few months. Get to know the girl, then decide what you want to do. I DIDN'T with my new used Strats, changed pickups 2 or 3 times...and eventually decided I preferred the stock ones (which are just the plain Jane American Standard pickups, not the Fat 50's. I'm not even sure if they have a name for them).

I was under the impression you bought it and it was on the way. If L&M is just shipping to another store for you to try before you buy...that would alleviate ANY concerns I had about buying long distance.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

true, thanks for the advise, still so excited about the new guitar coming...


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

JBFairthorne said:


> No I wouldn't buy used from a store unless it was rare and I had no other choice, You would likely pay in the region of $1100 plus tax, maybe more. Scour kijiji, US righty Strats aren't rare.
> 
> I would have to confirm, but offhand, the differences are relatively minor, the types of things a tweaker might do on his own. I think the Elite is more or less just a re-branding of the Deluxe. The differences between those 2 and the American Standard are pickups (noiseless in the 2 pricier models, American Standards in American Standards up until around 2014, upgraded to Fat 50's after that) and wiring (standard Strat wiring in base model, some push/pull out of phase nonsense in the upgraded). Other than that, they might have a couple of different finish options available between the two.
> 
> ...


I bought my 2012 American Standard Strat new at Long and McQuade and it came with the Fat 50's. Not 100% sure but I think 2012 was the first year they were in the AM Strats. Sweet sounding pickups.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

UMMM, I just looked at the add. That guitar is NOT a American Standard. It was a FSR based on the American Specials with a fancy paint job. They listed for around 500 bucks more than the Specials and were right around the same price as the Standards when new. These have a bit of a Cult following to them, much like the Faded Honeyburst LP's Gibson did for L&M a few years back. For a truly mint version 1300 is a fair price, I've seen these go for more in mint shape so you got yourself a good deal. American Standards Strats came with Fat 50's, American Specials came with Texas Specials. Your guitar is called American and it too came with the Texas Specials when new. Weird why Fender did this but that's what they did.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have two America Strats, 60th anniversary and a USA Deluxe... if you can find a good used American Strat deluxe , it would be all you need, it has the S-1 Switching so it offers 10 different tones.. I think 12 or 1300.00 for a used one would be money well spent..


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

TA462 said:


> I bought my 2012 American Standard Strat new at Long and McQuade and it came with the Fat 50's. Not 100% sure but I think 2012 was the first year they were in the AM Strats. Sweet sounding pickups.


After some digging, I stand corrected, Fat 50's were introduced as stock on American Standards in 2012. Neither of mine, an '08 and and '11 have them...and I'm quite happy with the originals. But really, they're just pickups, something changed to sell a few more guitars to people who already have a Strat.

The important changes, thinner undercoat, improved trem block, a change back to bent steel saddles, all done to enhance body resonance were introduced in '07 I believe. These changes were a drastic, undeniable improvement. Pickups are often a matter of taste. Fat 50's aren't any better or worse than the previous pickups, just different.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

TA462 said:


> UMMM, I just looked at the add. That guitar is NOT a American Standard. It was a FSR based on the American Specials with a fancy paint job. They listed for around 500 bucks more than the Specials and were right around the same price as the Standards when new. These have a bit of a Cult following to them, much like the Faded Honeyburst LP's Gibson did for L&M a few years back. For a truly mint version 1300 is a fair price, I've seen these go for more in mint shape so you got yourself a good deal. American Standards Strats came with Fat 50's, American Specials came with Texas Specials. Your guitar is called American and it too came with the Texas Specials when new. Weird why Fender did this but that's what they did.




So you saying this one is not Am std?

Weird cause I called Fender yesterday and gave them serie number and got confirmed its Std American made September 13


Fender Musical Instruments - FSR American Srtatocaster Rustic Ash - Surf Green


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

TA462's comments seem to ring a bell. Not all American Strats are American Standards. The price point and the pickups would suggest an FSR American Special, in which case, it's a fair price, but not really a deal. I don't think there was a world of difference between the American Standards and Specials though, mostly just a few minor cost saving measures, maybe cheaper pots, cheaper case, things like that. If you look at the ad you posted, it doesn't say American Standard, just American Strat (misspelled btw...I hate that, especially in what should be a professionally posted retail ad). Bear in mind, if it's an FSR made exclusively for L&M, all bets are off, L&M chooses the configuration, not Fender. You can't necessarily equate it to a regular Special whose specs are decided by Fender and have some consistency.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

IMHO at the end of the day, doesn't matter at all if it is this model or that model, 
the only really thing that matters is if you like it or not.
If you like it get it and enjoy it.
If you are not sure and already plan of swapping/changing/modifying this or that - then it is not for you.
yours Bojan


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It matters if you're trying to identify exactly what it is, or you're looking for something in particular that it isn't. It especially matters when you're trying to determine whether you're getting a deal, paying fair price or getting raked across the coals.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok guys, thanks for all the info and head up.

Lucky for me, my house is very close to my local L&M store, I came by this afternoon and asked my sale guy did some clarification. He called the guy in QC store and also called Fender Contact, here is what he told me so far

This special edition is based on standard American strat, not special, reason they put Texas pickups in there because L&M asked for it in 2013.

This guitar will come with Hard case with all accessories and candy, strap etc... The American Special come only with Gig bag.

It has roller nut as well, and also I believe the headstock on Fender Special is 70s headstock, this one is look like vintage head stock on normal Standard.

Anyway, my local store also have this one on sale:

Fender Musical Instruments - Limited Edition American Standard Stratocaster Mystic Aztec Gold, Maple Neck

I was rushing so don't have time to try it yet, but they told me I can A/B with the "Rustic Ash" coming, worst case if i don't like any, they won't charge me any fee at all


To be honest, I don't care if it's special or standard or Mexican, if I like the feel and sound I will take it...


Can't wait for next week...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

That's great that you can A/B them. Personally, I prefer the Gold one, and it's clearly an American Standard. People generally speak more highly of the Fat 50s pickups than they do of the Texas Specials although I've never A/B'd them myself. Bear in mind, when/if resale time comes, Aztec Gold is still relatively uncommon and will probably appeal to more potential buyers. Decisions, decisions...you could get both...


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Metallica86, your guy at L&M is wrong in calling it a Standard or even saying its based on the Standard, its clearly not. All of L&M's info as well as Fenders very clearly states its a AMERICAN, not a STANDARD. It has all the electronics a American Special has that is why its based on the Special. I'm not downgrading the guitar, I own both a American Standard and a American Special and they are two very different guitars BUT both still are great playing and sounding guitars. The Aztec Gold version has been on sale since Christmas, I've played a few of them and they are great guitars and great bang for the buck. They also have a Vintage White version as well that looks sweet for the same price. Pick the guitar that you bond with and don't worry what others say. If I had 1300 bucks burning a hole in my pocket I'd be playing a bunch of guitars. Then again those Vintage White AM Standards are sweet and one would look great next to my Black AM Standard, lol. Have fun with picking the right one and keep us up to date. Good luck.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, you guys make my decision way harder haha

I will get back to this thread as soon as I tried both of them

I like the Vintage White as well but I already have a Mex White..

I dig some research and the Fat 50s sound really good to my ear ( again only on youtube), and I play a lot of Floydish so maybe fat50s suit me more, not sure yet..

Oh forgot to mention, that store also have a Fender Special black Mex I posted in original post, they reduce the price to 620$ due to small dot mark on the 3rd frets. Played really nice but I need to do some wiring mod cause bridge pickup is useless.. 

Damn why its so hard, maybe I buy both black Mex and Fender American ...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Finding just the right guitar is SUPPOSED to be hard. Beyond that, I agree with everything TA has said. How often can anyone really say that?

Play them all. Be prepared to spend an hour or so. Pay attention to how the body resonates with it NOT amplified. Get the one that speaks to you. Get the one that makes you smile more. Get the one that makes you feel better about the world.

Not to throw a wrench in the works but...have you looked at that green G&L that's currently for sale here? Don't let the price fool you. G&L's have a notoriously low resale value from new, mostly because they don't have Fender on them. People that like 'em, love 'em and swear they're as nice or nicer than comparable Fenders. As far as dealings here, for the most part everyone is solid. Food for thought.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Regarding your joke (?) about possibly getting both the MIM and the US. If I were spending $1800 - $1900 there are LOTS of other single guitars I would be considering.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

haha, for sure it's just a joke, no way I need 2 more strat.

Do you have any other guitar suggest for 2k range ?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sure, I have lots to recommend in the 2k range, but I'm not buying. For me, 2k range would get me a custom G&L ASAT thinline, set up more or less like a '72 Fender Tele Thinline (my white whale), which from the Fender custom shop, left handed would cost me in the range of 6k. It really depends on whether or not you're just in the process of trying to find what you really want or KNOW what you really want.

If you're trying to decide what you want, I would buy used so that I could get my money back if necessary. If I KNEW what I wanted...and couldn't find it used, then I would get it new, knowing that I would never sell.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

It's tough choice, I think I know what I want, I need a nice playing/looking Strat with maple neck, I need something sound sparkly clean with a wide range smooth lead tone for bridge pickup..

All my guitars so far are sub 500$, all bought used from Kiji, I never buy any new guitar so far since I moved in Canada, I focus on my bending, vibrato and chord progession, learning different style for almost 3 or years now, I can tell which guitar sound good to me and which not.

So far I have: MIM Strat white with rosewood neck, Epiphone T+, CV Squier Telecaster ( this one sound awesome good for their price, all 3 guitars combine cost me 1200$ net.

Recently I moved into more "serious" gigging band and need extra guitar for some tunes and flavor.

So I went again to my local L&M and tried the Fender American Std Mystec Gold on their wall, quickly plug in to a Fender Deluxe, after messing 30' I decide not to buying it, maybe it need a proper setup but just not feel and sound great to my ear, I know its has 3 custom fat 50s pickup in it but I didn't bond with it, don't know why, hence their price is good for a new Std american.

After 30' , I decide to walk out and wait for Surf green coming in sometime this week, the store manager asked me if I want to try the new Elite they just have, sure why not, and again same amp, same room, but this guitar sound freaking Killer... Especially the neck, really really comfortable,very easy to play even around 21 or 22 frets they just have a new "weird" design for the truss rod, the pickup is really decent and very quiet, no hum, no noise at all, but again, price is way over my budget lol

This is the guitar I tried yesterday :

American Elite Stratocaster® | American Elite Series | Fender®


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

For what you can get an Elite for new, you're almost in the ballpark of a used Custom Shop Fender. Just saying. Have you checked out the thread here from a guy selling a used G&L Strat? It's a nice transparent green. It's at least as good as an American Standard (some might say better). It's somewhere in the ballpark of $850 shipped. If I were a righty, I would probably buy it knowing that even if I didn't like it, at the price, it was a "can't lose" deal.

I think it's great that despite your apparently overwhelming desire to get a better Strat than you currently have, you had the self-control and common sense NOT to buy a guitar that didn't inspire you. +++


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks JB, yes I saw G&L strat on sale there, but again my rule of thumb is always try the heck out before buying...

Can you give me some education about Custom shop vs Elite vs Deluxe etc.. ? I know Elite is replacing the Deluxe line, but is the neck still the same radius and spec etc.. ? I love the Elite neck


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, I can try, but I'm no expert but I DO know that there are varying degrees of "custom" in CS instruments ranging from slightly upgraded versions of standard models in different colors or perhaps a nice figured neck or something like that all the way to Master Built true custom models. All of them share a much more limited availability than standard models though. Current used prices seem to start between $1900-$2400 for the "entry level" CSs.

Beyond that, I'll leave the details to people that are far more in the know than I am. I don't have deep enough pockets to dig too deep for info on guitars I'll never possess. I'm VERY happy with 2 of my 3 American Standards.

Regarding the Elite you tried. It felt different because the neck has a compound radius fretboard, providing a chording friendly radius near the nut and a bending friendly radius as you get farther away from the nut.

As I said before, the difference between Deluxe and Elite is mostly just a re-branding. Sure there might be some small differences, the types of things they might do with a new model year even if they didn't change the name, but more or less they're the same.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks again, seem more clear for me now, I always played my Squier CV Telecaster for years now, didn't know much about Strat

Well regarding the Deluxe, L&M have brand New Deluxe for discount price 1900$, seems high but if they share the same neck as Elite, I might give it a try

Still in the process of finding my "right" guitar, it's fun though haha


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Fun yes, but frustrating too sometimes. Enjoy the process.

IMO the entire Fender line's "new guitar" pricing is just insane to me. I love my American Standards but are they $1800 worth of guitar? To me, no. They're a $1000 - $1200 guitar.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

true, that's why I dont want to blow 1300$ to a Am Std, still waiting for my Surf Green coming and give it a try, for 1k brand new, its might worth it if its feel nice


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

For me, price has little to do with the LOVE factor. I'm only concerned with price as far as my budget is concerned and my perceived "value" for my dollar. Of course, re-sale value is ALWAYS a factor.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I found a local deal 1500$ for a 2015 fender am deluxe, is it good price ? only thing is i need to drive a bit 1 hour for test drive


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

That's probably a fair, maybe a little high price. Meaning, you might be able to get your $ back out of it, but you might take a small loss. That's how I approach things though with regards to decisions like these. At that price I would go try it, take someone that KNOWS potential guitar issues (I would be willing if that hour is in my direction, north). If I loved it I would keep the poker face on, try to find anything I could nitpick about, offer maybe $1350 (with the cash in my pocket to show him I'm serious), be willing to negotiate to $1400. Maybe just maybe if I truly loved it, after having tried all that with zero success I might give him the $1500. $1500 is a realistic top dollar price, but I try not to buy at top dollar.

Bear in mind, the deluxes all have noiseless pickups in them (unless they've been swapped) which aren't everyone's cup of tea.

Post the ad. I'd like to see it. I can provide direct contact details should the need arise.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just want to update you guys, so my Rustic Ash green arrive today, I plug it in for 30', again same thing with the Aztec Gold, I didn't really like the "feel" that much, the neck is good the body look really nice but just the feel of the whole guitar and sound not for me... 

I give it back and asked about the Aztec Gold i tried another day, and surprise its just sold yesterday ! too bad I can't A/B then..

Walk out the store with a confuse mind, am I too picky ? pickup the phone and call other guy with the Deluxe for sale, and oops it's sold today, wow

So for now no NGD thread for a new strat for me haha, maybe I give a Elite another try..


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

metallica86 said:


> Walk out the store with a confuse mind, am I too picky ?


No you are not too picky.
If you would be choosing only based on the specs - then I wouldn't approve 
But because you are trying the guitar and feeling it or not - then I fully approve and think that you are doing great thing!

Most of all 
1. enjoy the process 
2. do not buy until you are 100% sure that it is something you will be keeping, playing and enjoying


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Seriously...don't lament. It could be worse, you could be a lefty. Sometimes these things happen. There are TONS of excellent guitars out there. This one just wasn't in the cards. Personally, I would MUCH rather miss an opportunity because of trying to be thorough and making sure it was the RIGHT one than get something in a rush, find out it's not what I thought it was, try to sell it and start all over again.

Besides...looking for a new guitar...when you actually have the money to buy it is FUN.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nope your not to picky. I played hundreds of guitars before I settled on the ones I have now. Sometimes guitars will just find you. I went into L&M a few years ago to buy some strings and some wax and walked out with a Faded Honeyburst Les Paul Traditional. The right one will come along when you least expect it.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I saw this and thought of you. I don't think it's actually an American Standard though, or at least the neck isn't with that larger headstock. A good price, but I would do a little digging to find out what it actually is.

2010 American Standard Fender Stratocaster | guitars | Barrie | Kijiji


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

These types of guitars are better named "Special *Marketing* Edition".


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> These types of guitars are better named "Special *Marketing* Edition".


...and you secretly want one.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> I saw this and thought of you. I don't think it's actually an American Standard though, or at least the neck isn't with that larger headstock. A good price, but I would do a little digging to find out what it actually is.
> 
> 2010 American Standard Fender Stratocaster | guitars | Barrie | Kijiji


thanks ! but for Strat I prefer going classic S-S-S pickup..


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

metallica86 said:


> It's tough choice, I think I know what I want, I need a nice playing/looking Strat with maple neck, I need something sound sparkly clean with a wide range smooth lead tone for bridge pickup..


If you want a smooth lead tone from the bridge pickup get something in an HSS configuration, you'd be hard pressed to beat one of those Shawbucker-loaded American Standards.

Over the years I've owned many, many Strats, so FWIW here's my $0.02 on some of the pickups offered by Fender:

1) Custom 54: my favourite, bell-like chime, scooped mids with a tight bottom end, work great with RW or maple board

2) Custom 69s: lowest output, sweet & sparkly, work great with fuzz pedals

3) Fat 50s: more mids than the 54s, prefer them with a maple board as they can be too bassy with RW

4) Hot Alnico 3 - found in the big headstock Hwy 1s - I like the ballsy bridge pickup but the neck & middle were a little bland

5) Texas Special: hot, mid-heavy, can be harsh, esp. with a maple board, but always liked the presence of the neck pickup. Fender's intent was to allow us mere mortals to get into SRV territory with regular gauge strings

6) Tex-Mex: similar to a Texas Special, but not quite as mid-heavy IIRC

7) Am Std.: rather bland, I actually preferred the bite of the Tex-Mex

Not really a fan of any of the Noiseless pickups, find them to be too compressed & nasal, but not in a good way like a honky neck PAF.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks Roryfan, currently I'm using SSL1 neck and SSL5 bridge, it's too high output I think for my mexican strat..


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry to bring this thread up, after did some more research on Fender, is the MIM Strat only have 21 frets and MIA Strat with 22 frets ? is it always true ?

My strat MIM I bought used from 2013 have 22 frets !! really surprise thought, How i check the model ? bought it from a guy on Kijiji


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure it's ALL the time (it might be), but I'm definitely sure it's most of the time. 21 for not American, 22 for American. There may be (and probably are) exceptions to the general rule. If an ad doesn't specify country of manufacture, generally I look at the number of frets 1st.

Regarding identifying the model, if you know the year, look at the features to determine specific model. Of course, it's possible that a neck might have been swapped, or pickups, or anything else for that matter. Parts-casters can sometimes be hard to identify specifically what's been swapped, particularly if a lot has been swapped.

Regarding the neck, are you sure it has 22 frets AND has a MIM serial?


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes base on the picture above, it's 22 frets and MIM serial number, I will post the serie number when I get home today, weird cause I never see any MIM with 22 frets myself lately, and boom it's mine come with 22 frets, like I didn't even know my guitar ...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I did a search and the only consistent thing mentioned was the Blacktop MIM Strat as having 22 frets. I didn't see anything about MIM Standards having 22. The threads seemed to be around 2011 mostly.

When I searched MIM blacktop Strat everything I saw was either HSS or HH. I'm kinda curious what you have now. Maybe the neck from a blacktop put on to a Standard body? 

Now you gotta post pics, particularly of the details, like the bridge, pickups, nut, string trees, tuners etc. Not necessarily close-ups, but just pics were you can see all the details. If that doesn't provide a definitive answer, personally, my next step would be remove the neck and the pg as a whole, still loaded and look for the year of the body to see if it matched the year on the neck, see what routing pattern it had, shielding etc. as well as maybe get an idea if the guts were monkeyed with at all and go from there. But that's me, I could do it myself and my "need to know" would get the better of me.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

hmm interesting, I didn't realize that until now, the seller told me that he didn't MOD anything at all, all original

I don't know how to pull the neck out lol, a bit scare to destroy the guitar

otherwise this guitar play and sound great to my ear, maybe it kills my gas for American for now ...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, I wasn't suggesting YOU pull it if you're not comfortable. Start with a couple decent pics...and maybe start a "help me identify this" thread.


----------

